# Info on Delta Craft Boats



## whm302 (Jul 29, 2012)

if its the delta craft i think your talking about, they were originally made in mobile, al by Pete Melech. awesome lil boats and very very highly sought after around here (mobile). you don't see many for sale and when you do you better take off work and have a pocket of cash before the next guy beats you there. as far as drafts and such i don't have any of that info. .i just know they have a great rep around here and will take bay chop great.


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

> if its the delta craft i think your talking about, they were originally made in mobile, al by Pete Melech. awesome lil boats and very very highly sought after around here (mobile). you don't see many for sale and when you do you better take off work and have a pocket of cash before the next guy beats you there. as far as drafts and such i don't have any of that info. .i just know they have a great rep around here and will take bay chop great.


^^^What he said Awesome Boats for sure!
They draft around 7-8 and they will take the chop great!  Not sure if you wanted to put a poling platform on it how it would pole.  probably about as good as a Andros.  
Howard Melech does awesome FG work here in Mobile and has repaired 2 of my boats better than factory.  He know s boats and knows how to build them for sure.  If you find one you better jump on it.


----------



## jjdmngz (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you guys! That is exactly the boat brand I was talking about, because the only information I was able to find was that they were my by Pete Melech in Bama. The price and the shape of the boat is great, I believe I'll have to pull the trigger. My only hesitation is that it does not have a trailer, but the boat does have the title.


----------



## jbnolen (Feb 7, 2012)

I have a '91 and had ride to Little Rock, AR to get it. It was well worth the trip.


----------



## jjdmngz (Jul 30, 2013)

gunfrk, would you agree with what the poster above said about it drafting in about 7-8 in of water? What have you experiences in yours as far as draft and what is the length?


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

http://www.may-craft.com/model_1700skiff.php
Same boat now hull was sold I believe to this company


----------



## jbnolen (Feb 7, 2012)

> gunfrk, would you agree with what the poster above said about it drafting in about 7-8 in of water? What have you experiences in yours as far as draft and what is the length?


Yea, that sounds about right. When I learn how, I'll post a pic of mine.


----------



## jbnolen (Feb 7, 2012)

> http://www.may-craft.com/model_1700skiff.php
> Same boat now hull was sold I believe to this company


About the only difference between that and mine is the additional sponsons. I had considered adding some to mine, not that it needs them. 

After looking at the sales .pdf add more closely, those don't look like sponsons after all but rather just a small over hang. The boats Pete built were flat backed as my signature shows.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Sweet boat in the sig photo. Is that a live well hanging off the transom?



> > http://www.may-craft.com/model_1700skiff.php
> > Same boat now hull was sold I believe to this company
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jjdmngz (Jul 30, 2013)

Well guys, I went back to buy the boat, and the owner had just sold it... AND to top it all off, the guy was loading it up :'(... so frustrating. Thanks for all of the info... It was a sweet little boat, and I'm bummed I missed out on it.


----------



## jbnolen (Feb 7, 2012)

> Sweet boat in the sig photo.  Is that a live well hanging off the transom?
> 
> It sure is. I'm not sure of whether Pete Melech or Negus Marine started those. It seems as though they appeared about the same time here. It has a couple of rows of flow through holes on 3 sides and a scalloped intake on the bottom. They were also popular on Aquasport 222's in this area.


----------



## Frank Hall (Sep 7, 2015)

Here's mine. Awesome skiff. 1995 boat, 1994 Johnson 70 hp.
View attachment 6087


----------

